# My Old Band Covering The Beatles



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I wanted to share how I sound in a band setting, so here is The Beatles "Hey Bulldog".


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I wanted to share how I sound in a band setting, so here is The Beatles "Hey Bulldog".
> 
> ]


Don't forget us when you are famous and bloody rich.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Don't forget us when you are famous and bloody rich.


Ha, never Pugg! You've been supportive since I first joined this site.


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I wanted to share how I sound in a band setting, so here is The Beatles "Hey Bulldog".


hi Captain, i love the beatles. it's great that you play this song, which is not among the albums. the vocalist has certain problems however. I want to say that if there were no pianist here I would hardly know this song ))
Serg


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

childed said:


> hi Captain, i love the beatles. it's great that you play this song, which is not among the albums. the vocalist has certain problems however. I want to say that if there were no pianist here I would hardly know this song ))
> Serg


It's on Yellow Submarine. What are the vocalists problems? I'm glad the piano (me) makes it recognizable.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Is it his phrasing of the vocal line? I think he' just taking liberties with it rather than messing it up accidentally.


----------

